

Show HN: Social beat machine built on Node.js #NKO - joshontheweb
http://eightbitbeats.com

======
jmettes
Excellent progress in 48 hours, I really like your entry!

Looking forward to seeing this project continue after Node Knockout, I'd hate
to see it die out like a lot do.

------
safetyscissors
Really awesome concept. I loved playing around with it.

